# John Deere 318 no spark



## TBo37 (Oct 23, 2017)

I have a 1983 Deere 318 (Ser #229703) that has no spark. It has new plugs, wires, points, condenser, and coil, as well as a new ignition switch (all just done by previous owner). Seat and neutral safety switches have been bypassed, and I can turn the key and it turns over with zero issues. Pto clutch clicks when I pull it with the key in the on position. I'm not positive exactly what was done with it previously as far as point clearance, timing, etc. Any thoughts? 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy TBo37,

The point setting for your Onan B43G engine is .016". Check that you have power to the coil.

Check out your 318 on tractordata.com . They list serial numbers for each year your tractor was made, plus a lot of other details about your tractor. Your tractor was made in 1983.


----------



## TBo37 (Oct 23, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy TBo37,
> 
> The point setting for your Onan B43G engine is .016". Check that you have power to the coil.
> 
> Check out your 318 on tractordata.com . They list serial numbers for each year your tractor was made, plus a lot of other details about your tractor. Your tractor was made in 1983.


I have that info and it all seems alright with the points. I have power to the coil in the on position, and when turning to start I get a faint light on my test light on the negative, yet still no spark. I'm going to wait until it gets a little darker out to check for spark at the points as I'm in direct sunlight and I can't see anything as of right now anyhow. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TBo37 (Oct 23, 2017)

I've jumped further into my 318 with an Onan b43g. New points set at .016, new condenser (I've tried 2), new coil (on my second as the first was bad out if the box), new NKG plugs, and a new ignition switch. I have power to the coil, and when cranking, I keep power on the positive terminal, and get the flutter on the negative showing that my points, and condenser are working as they should. The power not breaking from the positive is telling me it's not a ground issue, but for giggles, I ran another ground wire off the motor to a cleaned up and bare spot on the frame, again to no avail. Any help is much appreciated! The one thing I don't have is a volt meter, which I would have if I hadn't pit so much into these darn parts! 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

